

A Wearables Startup Playbook - wrongc0ntinent
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/12/a-playbook-for-entrepreneurs-of-wearables-and-connected-devices/

======
asanwal
The data on financing to the space referenced in para 2 is here for those
interested - [http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/wearable-tech-
vc-2013](http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/wearable-tech-vc-2013)

